# Worms of some sort in a few of my tanks! help!



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey fellow fishkeepers,

Im having a wee bit of a problem & its time to get some advice.
It appears Im having some type of worm infestation taking over 2 of my tanks--- they are brownish in color, seem to be into some kind of "cocoon" over their body at times. They generally stay in the gravel, but they LOVE to find their way to the bottom & insides of my aquarium decor. Its gross.
Then last night I did part water change on my breeder pair of blue angels..... low & behold they are on the cloth plants I had in that tank!! EKK!!
ICK!! SO GROSS!
I have pictures.
BTW a few months back I thought it would be fun to experiment wih FOOD. So I gave them freeze dried blood worms & tubifex worms.... could this be the culprit?

This is just a disgusting problem & I need to get them GONE. I siphon gravel at least 1 x a week... but they keep coming. They even manage to get into the filters. What the heck!!??
I have 5 community tanks, most have snails. So salt treatment are generally out of the question.

PLEASE guys--- review my disgusting pics & let me know your thoughts & advice!!! THANK YOU IN ADVANCE! 

PS---- this dosen't seem to affect the fish AT ALL. Just gravel, decor, filter.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks like planaria.Fish will eat them,but they usaully show up in force when there is too much food leftover in tank.All food should be eaten(completely) in 2 minutes.None should hit bottom (in most cases) and many skip a day or 2 a week without any issues.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey Coral Bandit!!!
Thanks for your quick reply!!
Your always great at that 
Ummm I did some research on planaria.... that didnt seem to be the same to me?? Did you review my pictures?
Thank you!!
Also.... do you think any under-gravel snails could help this???
Or, any other treatment options??


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I looked at pics and do think planaria.Whatever worm unless a parasite they are usaully from extra food.
What are all of these tiny white worms swimming in my tank?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its from overfeeding. Do a water change and remove as much as you can and cut back on your feeding. They will disappear eventually.

Looked like fish poop to me, lol.


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> Its from overfeeding. Do a water change and remove as much as you can and cut back on your feeding. They will disappear eventually.
> 
> Looked like fish poop to me, lol.


Hey thanks for the responce!
Nope, trust me- not fish poo! I wish it were that easy.
These stupid things are crawly- when they are in the substrate against the glass... I can visibly see circulation of some sort in their little bodies. They will TAKE OVER my gravel, decor, & filter if I don't clean my tank at least once a week!
So I siphon the gravel all the time & still can't get rid of them.
And I have cut back on feeding, added bottom feeders for a clean up crew also.

THANKS


----------



## fishyjenjen (Mar 3, 2013)

OK guys, I finally took this problem to my local pet store, (been hesitating for a LONG time, cause I feel so embarrassed about it!) really!
They are totally stumped!
And these are very knowledgeable people!

I SERIOUSLY, TRULEY believe that this is from feeding my fish what I once thought was a "treat". Few months back I fed them freeze-dried blood worms & tubifex worms.
Sure they LOVED it..... BUT, it's gotta make you wonder..........................

When they are "freeze-dried"...... maybe eggs are freeze-dried too!???
I really think its possible! 

DEFINATLEY NOT PLANARIA.


----------



## Spike89 (Oct 28, 2013)

Have you seen any small fly like insects on the underside of the hood, or flying near the tank? How big are the biggest ones you have seen? Are they in your filtration system? Are your fish getting sick? Can you video their movement? I will research this to no end then breed them to feed to my other animals Muahahaha................ j/k I am very curious though.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fishyjenjen said:


> Hey thanks for the responce!
> Nope, trust me- not fish poo! I wish it were that easy.
> These stupid things are crawly- when they are in the substrate against the glass... I can visibly see circulation of some sort in their little bodies. They will TAKE OVER my gravel, decor, & filter if I don't clean my tank at least once a week!
> So I siphon the gravel all the time & still can't get rid of them.
> ...


I know of blood worms from frozen,but never from freeze dried.I can't say it isimpossible,but I wonder?Possible they are from your feeding,but if so then your fish will surely eat them up andquickly if they can get to them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

fishyjenjen said:


> OK guys, I finally took this problem to my local pet store, (been hesitating for a LONG time, cause I feel so embarrassed about it!) really!
> They are totally stumped!
> And these are very knowledgeable people!
> 
> ...


I know of blood worms from frozen,but never freeze dried.Not saying it is impossible,but I wonder.
If they are blood worms or tubiflex then your fish will certainly eat them up if they can get to them.


----------

